# Toshiba and canon working on 15nm NAND flash



## Hannes (Feb 28, 2014)

http://www.digitimes.com/news/a20140227PD210.html

Excellent news, smaller lithography of flash memory will make them cheaper, more energy efficient and pave way for even bigger capacities

So much for canon not inventing


----------



## finster (Apr 9, 2014)

What is not mentioned in the article is that Canon did not develop or invent nanoimprint technology. A U.S. startup company called Molecular Imprints worked for 12 years to make this all possible. Please do not think for a moment that Canon invented this capability. They simply bought it. For years, Toshiba and Canon have forced Molecular Imprints to not disclose who they were working with. Now that Toshiba and Canon have announced the partnership, they seem to completely ignore the fact that Molecular Imprints even exists.


----------

